# 05 kodiak CDI box needed



## theduckslayer (Apr 23, 2011)

Does anybody have a CDI box for an 05 kodiak? Grizz 660 uses same CDI.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Check Ebay?


----------

